# VH-3 Question



## Ray921 (May 31, 2020)

Pages 86-87 of Donald Sweet’s book _The Forgotten Heroes _list nine distinct flight crews of Rescue Squadron VH-3 flying “Dumbos” (Martin PBM Mariners) and on pp. 143-153 are rescues they made between April and August 1945. However, PBM pilot Lt. Robert Storrs Dorton, while attached to VH-3, doesn’t seem to be attached to any particular crew. 

1) Is there any way to find out who served as co-pilot of a particular PBM Mariner mission piloted by Lt. Robert Storrs Dorton on a particular date? 
2) Or is there any way to find out whether a particular co-pilot participated in a particular rescue mission piloted by Lt. Dorton on a particular date?
3) Would the deluxe membership in Fold3 yield the answer? I joined for a short time a few years ago and was disappointed by what I could find at that time. I'm preparing a family history of my uncle who was lost in the Pacific during WWII and knowing the co-pilot involved in an earlier mission that rescued him could answer several interesting and amusing questions.


----------



## Ray921 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for moving my query to a place deemed more relevant -- frankly I couldn't figure out where in the forum to post it.


----------

